

A Haskell monad that produces Brainfuck programs - mzehrer
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/a_brainfuck_monad/

======
lifthrasiir
A monadic generation of the grammar is interesting. It reminds me of the
following submission to ICFP 2011; it was placed the 3rd place in the main
contest.

[https://github.com/tanakh/ICFP2011](https://github.com/tanakh/ICFP2011)

------
joeyh
"+[>[-]+++++++++++++>[-]<[->+<]>[->[-]++++++++[-<<+>>]<]<.---.+++++++..+++.[-]++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++.------------.[-]+++++++++++++>[-]<[->+<]>[->[-]++++++++[-<<+>>]<]<.-------.++.++++++++.------.+++++++++++++.[-]++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++.[-]+++++++++++++>[-]<[->+<]>[->[-]++++++++[-<<+>>]<]<++++++.---------.[-]+++++++++++++>[-]<[->+<]>[->[-]++++++++[-<<+>>]<]<+++++++++++++++.----.[-]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++.<]"

~~~
Mathnerd314
This is an infinite loop printing "hello, hacker news!", for the curious.

------
lmm
Brainfuck may be a bit of a silly use case, but we use similar approaches to
e.g. manage database transaction boundaries in a safe way, while making
higher-level functionality available.

~~~
bsaul
that sounds interesting. Any blog explaining ?

~~~
lmm
Not that I'm aware of. I intend to write a post about it sooner or later.

------
al2o3cr
Capitalization is important here. Downcase that "B" and the article would need
to enumerate all Haskell programs. ;)

